# Announcing 0Cube



## CubePhysics (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello, fellow cubers. I am here to Introduce my new cube manufacturer, Cube0. Cube0's first product is the 3x3 0Cube. The name describes its movement: 0 (effortless). It is now a 3x3 cube, that is designed by YOU.

*Backstory*
The 0Cube started out as a GuHong mod in 2010 (or around there). From there, it was since updated to the ZhanChi. I will also say that then, it was not called the 0Cube, or manufactured by Cube0, it was simply called the PhysicsCube. It is actually the best mod out there, all of them say who tried the mod, but was undermined by the already-popular mods, like Florian. *The mod is now closed.* Don't even ask for it. However, when the time came, we set out to create our own page of the book, and create our own cube. And here it is. Screenshots coming soon.

*What's so special?*
First off, the cube is *manufactured in the USA.* No cube can say that except the crappy Rubik's Cube itself. This is V1 of a long line of Cube0s. It has a brand new mechanism that is derived from the ZhanChi, but has nothing to show for it. It moves like gravity. It cuts like butter. it turns like wind. What do they all have in common? It just does. You don't even notice it. It can corner-cut to 44.9 degrees like it didn't even corner cut at all, and *can reverse corner-cut 44.9 degrees effortlessly*. That is a spec that has never, ever been seen before. And on top of all that, *there still aren't any shaved corners of the cubies*. *The cube pops just as much as the original Rubik's Cube (never)*, and *never locks*. It has no torpedoes, so it won't get stuck in that sense, either. Also, the cube is garunteed to make it through 43, 252, 003, 274, 489, 856, 000 solves, just as many permutations there are in the Rubik's cube. This cube is also guaranteed to be the *fastest and most controlled* cube on the market. Don't believe me? Well, pretty soon *you will be able to get the -1Cube for $49.99!* The -1Cube is a beta test cube that will be released exactly 1 year before the 0Cube's debut. That means that the -1Cube will be released on it's -1st year anniversary!

*Wait, you can't take it apart without ruining it like the Rubik's Cube?*
That is not correct. I know the previous paragraph made it sound like that, so I don't fault you. But no, there are screws underneath the each center cubie which will remove its respective center piece along with the layer the center piece was with.

*$49.99!!!!!*
No, no, no. That is just for the -1Cube. *The 0Cube will cost $19.99 upon launch*. Additionally, *99 -1Cubes will be given away free, and 99 more 0Cubes upon official launch*!

*So, is this a one-time thing, or...*
Every January first, a new cube will be released. This means that the 1Cube will be released on Jan. 1, 2017, followed by the 2Cube in 2018, and so on. The -1Cube will be released Jan 1, 2015, and the 0Cube in 2016. Sorry for the long wait.

*Will some cubes fail, like the LingYun V1?*
This is the exact reason why only one cube will be released per year. We're like Apple. We don't just scrap stuff together and hope for the best, we wait until it already is the best, then release it.

*Will you make other cubes, like the fancy pants ones at MF8?*
No. We are strictly sticking to 3x3, with the addition of the 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5 in 2017. There is a chance that by 2017 this will have changed. But for now, no.

*How do I win a -1Cube?*
There will be a raffle hosted here at SpeedSolving.com starting January 1, 2015. If SpeedSolving decides to sponsor the event, many more than 99 cubes will be raffled off.

*But 2015 is in a long time!*
Yep.

*But, but...*
Feel free to ask below!

*But what about that secret -2Cube...*
Shhh!!! Ok, fine. we will be selling our last 199 modded ZhanChis on July 1st, 2014. Then they're gone. Forever.

*One last thing...*
Lubix Cube has partnered with us, so optional Lubix serviced 0Cubes will be available for an extra $4.99. Pre-lubed -1Cubes will _not_ be available.

Thanks for your time! Listen for updates!

EDIT: Hm. I thought this would happen. A particularly negative response from the forum. Well, I guess everyone beats down the newcomers. It's OK. We will still release the 0Cube!


----------



## KongShou (Nov 23, 2013)

wow so amazing



CubePhysics said:


> It moves like gravity. It cuts like butter. it turns like wind. What do they all have in common? It just does. You don't even notice it. It can corner-cut to 44.9 degrees like it didn't even corner cut at all, and can reverse corner-cut 44.9 degrees effortlessly. That is a spec that has never, ever been seen before. And on top of all that, there still aren't any shaved corners of the cubies. The cube pops just as much as the original Rubik's Cube (never), and never locks. It has no torpedoes, so it won't get stuck in that sense, either. Also, the cube is garunteed to make it through 43, 252, 003, 274, 489, 856, 000 solves, just as many permutations there are in the Rubik's cube. This cube is also guaranteed to be the fastest and most controlled cube on the market.



really?



let look forward to such a cube in 2016


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 23, 2013)

So...you're are releasing a cube in 2015 that is a lot like a Zhanchi? oh.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 23, 2013)

scam


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 23, 2013)

CubePhysics said:


> *What's so special?*
> ...



You mean this cube has all of these specs but will be released in two years?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I would like to see the reverse corner cutting of 44.9 degrees..


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 23, 2013)

sounds like hype for some vapourware

inb4 nobody cares until they see evidence


----------



## Wassili (Nov 23, 2013)

This is so ridiculous...


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 23, 2013)

Shut up and take my money!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 23, 2013)

OP, have you put enough research in to know just how good the current 3x3 market is? Let alone in 2 years time?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2013)

I want to see pics of this 3x3 now.


----------



## stoic (Nov 24, 2013)

Who is going to pay $49.99 for a "beta test cube"?


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 24, 2013)

ellwd said:


> Who is going to pay $49.99 for a "beta test cube"?


People who can't stand another whole year of excited anticipation for the real thing...


----------



## rudra (Nov 24, 2013)

CubePhysics said:


> Hello, fellow cubers. I am here to Introduce my new cube manufacturer, Cube0. Cube0's first product is the 3x3 0Cube. The name describes its movement: 0 (effortless). It is now a 3x3 cube, that is designed by YOU.



Can you upload a video to support your claim? I don't think no one would believe you by seeing only pictures.


----------



## valociraptors (Nov 24, 2013)

Is there a video? The way they do these kinda things on Indiegogo? It's rather hard to believe!


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2013)

I see this as a hypothetical Idea but I still would like to see some evidence to prove that this will be real.


----------



## nibble4bits (Nov 24, 2013)

It sound like an utopia, sorry dude, we have amazing cubes at this time but hope you get to release "the best cube ever"


----------



## Czery (Nov 24, 2013)

The fact that it's going to take two years for just the beta to be released is a bit absurd. 
Yeah, maybe it takes years to set up manufacturer plants, sign contracts among other things but why make an announcement two years early.
By the time two years are gone, I don't think these cube will be much better than other cubes in 2015.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2013)

Czery said:


> The fact that it's going to take two years for just the beta to be released is a bit absurd.
> Yeah, maybe it takes years to set up manufacturer plants, sign contracts among other things but why make an announcement two years early.
> By the time two years are gone, I don't think these cube will be much better than other cubes in 2015.



I agree with you also look at todays top Speedcubes company's Like Moyu and FangShi they both started making cubes in 2013 and they make cubes that are better or the same as the Dayan cubes that have been out for 2 or 3 years now.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow, this is great, I'm totally going to keep an eye on this thread for the next decade just for a cube that cuts 44.9 degrees and turns like the wind.

Seriously, no speedcuber cuts over 20 degrees regularly, and our cubes already turn like the wind.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 24, 2013)

Seems like this is a joke post obviously.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 24, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> Seems like this is a joke post obviously.



A new person to the forums introducing themselves with a joke thread? Probably not a good idea


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 24, 2013)

Trolls are funneh


----------



## Owen (Nov 24, 2013)

My guess is that this is a troll post. Just by the way the OP is worded, and the sheer absurdity of the idea.


----------



## darckhitet (Nov 24, 2013)

Like 7 or 8 years ago, people were never expecting a cube that corner cuts 45○ and move incredibly fast, like the zhanchi.

So this could be true and if he is taking about 44.9 reverse c.c i expect the same thing on a 4x, really.

Look at the cubes we have today and compare then with the cubes we had 8 years ago, it is an amazing difference.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 24, 2013)

darckhitet said:


> Like 7 or 8 years ago, people were never expecting a cube that corner cuts 45○ and move incredibly fast, like the zhanchi.
> 
> So this could be true and if he is taking about 44.9 reverse c.c i expect the same thing on a 4x, really.
> 
> Look at the cubes we have today and compare then with the cubes we had 8 years ago, it is an amazing difference.




Are you trying to say that this troll can predict the future?


----------



## kcl (Nov 24, 2013)

*Introducing 0Cube*



brian724080 said:


> Are you trying to say that this troll can predict the future?



You mean to tell me that Michael J fox has a SS account?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 24, 2013)

Not sure if twin of me or I made a second account to bs.

^None of those happened. I am still known as a ***poster.


----------



## darckhitet (Nov 24, 2013)

Actually he talks like if it was true we just have to wait.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 24, 2013)

It's all in the name... 0 meaning non-existent.


----------



## darckhitet (Nov 24, 2013)

In 2 years we will have the same cubes we have already if YJ continues launching cubes, changing their names and launching them again.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

this is really ridiculous. probably a troll, but I hope not, I really want this cube


----------



## CubePhysics (Nov 24, 2013)

No. The resemblance of the ZhanChi is gone. the only reason why it says that is because it was originally made from a ZhanChi and GuHong.



Ollie said:


> scam



nope.



cube-o-holic said:


> OP, have you put enough research in to know just how good the current 3x3 market is? Let alone in 2 years time?



Yes. Another teaser that I will let out: I'm pretty sure no cubes are made of non-plastic material.


----------



## TDM (Nov 24, 2013)

Please don't reply to every post without multiquote...


----------



## CubePhysics (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey, so there is multiquote! Hm. Now to find it...


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 24, 2013)

CubePhysics said:


> Yes. Another teaser that I will let out: I'm pretty sure no cubes are made of non-plastic material.



So what is it going to be made out of? I can't think of any material that would have an advantage over plastic. This is silly.


----------



## TDM (Nov 24, 2013)

CubePhysics said:


> Hey, so there is multiquote! Hm. Now to find it...


Bottom right corner of each post.


XTowncuber said:


> So what is it going to be made out of? I can't think of any material that would have an advantage over plastic. This is silly.


It is going to be made out of plastic. He said no cubes won't be made out of plastic, which means they all will be made of plastic.


----------



## kcl (Nov 24, 2013)

*Introducing 0Cube*



XTowncuber said:


> So what is it going to be made out of? I can't think of any material that would have an advantage over plastic. This is silly.



Actually maybe Teflon...

Edit: which is still plastic and would require machining.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> I can't think of any material that would have an advantage over plastic.



Lubricated steel? Graphite?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frictional_coefficient#Approximate_coefficients_of_friction
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superlubricity


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 24, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Lubricated steel? Graphite?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frictional_coefficient#Approximate_coefficients_of_friction
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superlubricity


I'm not talking about faster. I'm talking about better.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> I'm not talking about faster. I'm talking about better.



Then define "better".
And are you saying friction/speed don't play a role in how good a cube is?


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 24, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Then define "better". Usually people like cubes being fast.



Yes, but cubes today ARE fast. Why mess with the weight/feeling of the cube in order to make them faster? (I imagine that the materials you mentioned would have very different feelings then plastic, maybe I'm wrong though)


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Yes, but cubes today ARE fast. Why mess with the weight/feeling of the cube in order to make them faster? (I imagine that the materials you mentioned would have very different feelings then plastic, maybe I'm wrong though)



Well have you tryed the Rubik's Wood cube the 30th anniversary cube that was made by Rubik's?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Yes, but cubes today ARE fast.



They were also fast before let's say Dayan. And then they became faster, and people liked them better. Are you claiming today's cubes can't possibly be improved further? That sounds rather naive.

Also, I'm still waiting for your definition of "better".


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 24, 2013)

please change thread title from 'introducing' to 'announcing'


----------



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> please change thread title from 'introducing' to 'announcing'



Does it matter? This is a joke thread anyway, no?


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 24, 2013)

Stefan said:


> They were also fast before let's say Dayan. And then they became faster. Are you claiming today's cubes can't possibly be improved further? That sounds rather naive.



I'm not saying that cubes today are perfect, I'm just saying that making them faster is not really an improvement. Personally, I think that cubes are already too fast. 

I do see your point that if you consider faster to be an advantage, then some materials would have an advantage over plastic.


----------



## windhero (Nov 24, 2013)

To the speed argument; As XTowncuber said, some of the cubes on the market as of now already count as too fast to control. I suppose the majority wouldnt benefit from a cube that glides even easier than the cubes we already have. U2 Flick is all we need basically and I've done U4s and seen some do even U5s with cubes that already are on the market.

The "made in america" might make some americans or pro-america cubers buy them but I'd assume most just care about the ratio of quality/price. You cannot achieve that in America like they do it in China. When the cube will be released there is no guarantee other companies in China (that do not give a damn) wouldnt copy the design and sell it for cheaper, even if it was patented. KOs are not really that frowned upon at ss-forums. All the things you mention the cube will be we already have. 

You have 2 years time, how about come up with a 4x4 that functions like a MoYu WeiLong for example. Then you'd have my attention. I dont know what future cubes will be like but currently I cannot really come up with any attributes that the cubes we already have lack. There pretty much is a 57mm version cube for every single kind of cuber.

As for the 44.9 degree reverse corner cut; I wont believe it until I see it. How I understand it, it is not physically possible if the pieces are squareish or rounded squares. The pieces would have to be more round than square for this to happen. For example the MoYu WeiLong cuts at any angle. If you try to reverse corner cut too much it just cuts regularly at the wrong side. The reason why 44.9 reverse corner cutting is not possible is because the stem of the corner piece interferes with the front center piece. Also I dont see the need for it. Maybe if it was actually possible and I could try a cube that can cut it I'd like it more but as is I can't imagine why anyone would need it.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 24, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Does it matter? This is a joke thread anyway, no?



Without knowing the true motivation I'm more inclined to just call it vapourware.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2013)

CubePhysics said:


> Hm. I thought this would happen. A particularly negative response from the forum. Well, I guess *everyone beats down the newcomers*.



Yeah, it must be because you're new here. Of course it can't possibly have anything to do with *what you wrote*.

(Just in case this is not a joke. I'm pretty certain it is, though.)


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2013)

CubePhysics said:


> Hm. I thought this would happen. A particularly negative response from the forum. Well, I guess everyone beats down the newcomers.



Allot of us think that this is a Scam and most newcomers don't usually post this type of stuff and you're not giving us any true evidence that this is a real thing.


----------



## CubePhysics (Nov 24, 2013)

I cannot release a video yet, and also cannot release it yet... BECAUSE IT'S NOT DONE! Dimwitted minds on this forum don't understand that if a product has not been released, maybe, just MAYBE... it isn't quite ready yet. This post is just to try and gain attention for the actual thing. Now excuse me while our team drafts build 2477 in PDS14.

And for all you smart ones: get ready for the best cube ever.

And cube technology in 2015 will have not advanced more than 23% speed, 7% control, 4% corner cutting, or 0% smoother. These are all done with statistics with pooling the top 3 cubes today (Zhanchi, Weilong, Shuangren V2), the top 3 cubes of 2010 (Guhong being the best), the top 3 of 2007, and the top 3 of 2004. 2004-07 was the fastest growing year, then from 2007-10 the growth was cut by 46%, then from 2010-13 the technology overall increased 31%. So yeah, we do our math.


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 24, 2013)

CubePhysics said:


> I cannot release a video yet, and also cannot release it yet... BECAUSE IT'S NOT DONE! Dimwitted minds on this forum don't understand that if a product has not been released, maybe, just MAYBE... it isn't quite ready yet. This post is just to try and gain attention for the actual thing. Now excuse me while our team drafts build 2477 in PDS14.
> 
> And for all you smart ones: get ready for the best cube ever.
> 
> And cube technology in 2015 will have not advanced more than 23% speed, 7% control, 4% corner cutting, or 0% smoother. These are all done with statistics with pooling the top 3 cubes today (Zhanchi, Weilong, Shuangren V2), the top 3 cubes of 2010 (Guhong being the best), the top 3 of 2007, and the top 3 of 2004. 2004-07 was the fastest growing year, then from 2007-10 the growth was cut by 46%, then from 2010-13 the technology overall increased 31%. So yeah, we do our math.



I am slightly confused how you can do exact calculations based on values which can be quite variable based on the person defining them. Can you please show the math you used to determine the "23% speed, 7% control, etc." part?


----------



## KongShou (Nov 24, 2013)

CubePhysics said:


> I cannot release a video yet, and also cannot release it yet... BECAUSE IT'S NOT DONE! Dimwitted minds on this forum don't understand that if a product has not been released, maybe, just MAYBE... it isn't quite ready yet. This post is just to try and gain attention for the actual thing. Now excuse me while our team drafts build 2477 in PDS14.
> 
> And for all you smart ones: get ready for the best cube ever.
> 
> And cube technology in 2015 will have not advanced more than 23% speed, 7% control, 4% corner cutting, or 0% smoother. These are all done with statistics with pooling the top 3 cubes today (Zhanchi, Weilong, Shuangren V2), the top 3 cubes of 2010 (Guhong being the best), the top 3 of 2007, and the top 3 of 2004. 2004-07 was the fastest growing year, then from 2007-10 the growth was cut by 46%, then from 2010-13 the technology overall increased 31%. So yeah, we do our math.



If its not made then how do you know how well it perform?

also 73% of all statistics are made up on the spot


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2013)

CubePhysics said:


> I cannot release a video yet, and also cannot release it yet... BECAUSE IT'S NOT DONE! Dimwitted minds on this forum don't understand that if a product has not been released, maybe, just MAYBE... it isn't quite ready yet. This post is just to try and gain attention for the actual thing. Now excuse me while our team drafts build 2477 in PDS14.
> 
> And for all you smart ones: get ready for the best cube ever.
> 
> And cube technology in 2015 will have not advanced more than 23% speed, 7% control, 4% corner cutting, or 0% smoother. These are all done with statistics with pooling the top 3 cubes today (Zhanchi, Weilong, Shuangren V2), the top 3 cubes of 2010 (Guhong being the best), the top 3 of 2007, and the top 3 of 2004. 2004-07 was the fastest growing year, then from 2007-10 the growth was cut by 46%, then from 2010-13 the technology overall increased 31%. So yeah, we do our math.



LOL, How do you know how good the 3x3 will be before it's it's out?


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 24, 2013)

CubePhysics said:


> I cannot release a video yet, and also cannot release it yet... BECAUSE IT'S NOT DONE! Dimwitted minds on this forum don't understand that if a product has not been released, maybe, just MAYBE... it isn't quite ready yet. This post is just to try and gain attention for the actual thing. Now excuse me while our team drafts build 2477 in PDS14.
> 
> And for all you smart ones: get ready for the best cube ever.
> 
> And cube technology in 2015 will have not advanced more than 23% speed, 7% control, 4% corner cutting, or 0% smoother. These are all done with statistics with pooling the top 3 cubes today (Zhanchi, Weilong, Shuangren V2), the top 3 cubes of 2010 (Guhong being the best), the top 3 of 2007, and the top 3 of 2004. 2004-07 was the fastest growing year, then from 2007-10 the growth was cut by 46%, then from 2010-13 the technology overall increased 31%. So yeah, we do our math.



Over 45 degrees normal cutting already exists. Just a BTW.
And unless you're proposing a completely different mechanism style, which I won't rule out, it won't be able to reverse-cut 44.9 degrees. Nor would I want it to.

My primary instinct is that this is an awesomely done BS joke thread.


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 24, 2013)

lol troll thread. I actually thought this might be legit for a while.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 24, 2013)

Please don't say you didn't expect skepticism when making this thread because you have absolutely no evidence backing up your claims. You're calling people "dimwitted" for not believing you. Why should we?


----------



## stoic (Nov 24, 2013)

CubePhysics said:


> 2004-07 was the fastest growing year, then from 2007-10 the growth was cut by 46%, then from 2010-13 the technology overall increased 31%. So yeah, we do our math.


Confusing claims. I'm guessing but: are you stating that increases in WR times are entirely due to hardware improvements?



CubePhysics said:


> I cannot release a video yet, and also cannot release it yet... BECAUSE IT'S NOT DONE!


There's your credibility problem in a nutshell.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 24, 2013)

CubePhysics said:


> And cube technology in 2015 will have not advanced more than 23% speed, 7% control, 4% corner cutting, or 0% smoother. These are all done with statistics with pooling the top 3 cubes today (Zhanchi, Weilong, Shuangren V2), the top 3 cubes of 2010 (Guhong being the best), the top 3 of 2007, and the top 3 of 2004. 2004-07 was the fastest growing year, then from 2007-10 the growth was cut by 46%, then from 2010-13 the technology overall increased 31%. So yeah, we do our math.



Lols, where do these stats come from?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 24, 2013)

Whatever the whole thread. Until a real cube comes out, I'm paying no mind to anything that's said.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 24, 2013)

So if this is actually a thing (doubt it), maybe the best thing to do would be show what you have already accomplished with the process of making this cube a real thing, rather than give out random facts that have no proof.


----------



## windhero (Nov 24, 2013)

CubePhysics said:


> I cannot release a video yet, and also cannot release it yet... BECAUSE IT'S NOT DONE! Dimwitted minds on this forum don't understand that if a product has not been released, maybe, just MAYBE... it isn't quite ready yet. This post is just to try and gain attention for the actual thing. Now excuse me while our team drafts build 2477 in PDS14.
> 
> And for all you smart ones: get ready for the best cube ever.
> 
> And cube technology in 2015 will have not advanced more than 23% speed, 7% control, 4% corner cutting, or 0% smoother. These are all done with statistics with pooling the top 3 cubes today (Zhanchi, Weilong, Shuangren V2), the top 3 cubes of 2010 (Guhong being the best), the top 3 of 2007, and the top 3 of 2004. 2004-07 was the fastest growing year, then from 2007-10 the growth was cut by 46%, then from 2010-13 the technology overall increased 31%. So yeah, we do our math.


Some marketing 101 for the next time, alright? 

The 3x3 market has expanded a lot lately with a lot of great cubes. All of the releases were done with proof (hence they are called releases, not announcements). The cubes were actual great cubes and not concepts of great cubes. The fact that you have something sketched up does not mean it is a good cube. You cannot measure any of those things if you do not have a physical version of the said cube. I could say I've invented a 4x4 with a spring mechanism at the corner and edgepieces which allows flawless 45 degree corner cuts. It most likely would cut _THEORETICALLY_, but it would probably not work in the slightest as a whole. However you do not see me announcing a mind-bogglingly amazing 4x4 that will revolutionize the market.

So you're announcing a cube at the worst possible time and to top it all it will be released in over a year. You'd have to start paying people to remember this for the whole year. Hype for something that doesnt exist lasts as long as it takes to realize that you have nothing to show. Even the most retarded cuber will understand within a week that this is pure bs, until you show us something. Anything is fine if the hype is strong. Multiplying hype with a factor of 0 things to show equals 0 hype. Very simple.

You're claiming a lot of things with 0 proof. You're not even showing as a crappy sketch of the pieces. Not a video of the performance. NOTHING. 

And to top it off you're calling your potential customers idiots for criticizing your flaws.

Great stuff.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 25, 2013)

Inb4 the cube get's cancelled and never gets released. But if you want make this more convincing the release date should some time in like spring of 2014 also include some mock up pics of the cube.


----------



## rj (Nov 25, 2013)

This sounds really col. I can test. Do you have a prototype?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 25, 2013)

rj said:


> This sounds really col. I can test. Do you have a prototype?



available for $49.99


----------



## kcl (Nov 25, 2013)

I would like to mention that gravity does not move, it is actually a resistive force that pulls against things, which means saying "It moves like gravity and turns like wind" is an oxy moron.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 25, 2013)

The wind doesn't really "turn" either. And it's not very fast.
Also if it takes absolutely 0 effort to turn then it's made of a vacuum. Which would hurt.

Or it has rotational sensors, a very responsive computer chip, and some servos.


----------



## Escher (Nov 25, 2013)

Announcing... 0Content.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2013)

How do you get those stats before even making a prototype?


----------



## ConnorAlb (Nov 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How do you get those stats before even making a prototype?


 
i think he watched spongebob right before this and he is using imagination for his stats


----------



## Carson (Nov 25, 2013)

CubePhysics said:


> ...We're like Apple....



So, you're going to make a few products with similar capabilities to everyone else, then charge double? I assume you will then start suing all of your competition?

Edit: Oh, and if this gets produced... I give it two weeks before a Chinese company is offering an identical cube for < $10.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 25, 2013)

Oooh, yeah this is exactly what I am going to put on my calendar. Something that is going to come out next year, wouldn't wanna forget the cube that can only be described in selling words by the "maker". It must be awesome because they say it is!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> [gravity] is actually a resistive force that pulls against things



Why "resistive" and "against"?


----------



## kcl (Nov 25, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Why "resistive" and "against"?



Think about it. If gravity didn't have a force pulling against us, we wouldn't stay on the ground.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Think about it. If gravity didn't have a force pulling against us, we wouldn't stay on the ground.



That's not an answer.


----------



## kcl (Nov 25, 2013)

Stefan said:


> That's not an answer.



an·swer
ˈansər/
noun
1.
a thing said, written, or done to deal with or as a reaction to a question, statement, or situation.

You sure about that?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, as it didn't _"deal with"_ my question but instead evaded it. It's a _"reaction"_, but if you consider it as an answer because of that, I think you're misusing that definition. At the very least it's not an acceptable answer, as it didn't answer the question - it didn't explain anything. You just used one of the two words again instead of explaining why you used them.

Also, always a bad sign if google doesn't find any support.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 25, 2013)

So...where can you pre-order?


----------

